# Any feedback - Christopher Ward Hybrid straps



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

I am looking for a rubber strap for my Omega AT skyfall (41.5) and came across CW hybrid straps.. any feedback?https://www.christopherward.com/20mm-hybrid

thanks,
VP


----------



## MeeesterBWoz (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm a hybrid smoker... what's a hybrid strap

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Cordura + Rubber and quick release



MeeesterBWoz said:


> I'm a hybrid smoker... what's a hybrid strap
> 
> Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeepFeste (Dec 1, 2015)

VijayP said:


> I am looking for a rubber strap for my Omega AT skyfall (41.5) and came across CW hybrid straps.. any feedback?https://www.christopherward.com/20mm-hybrid
> 
> thanks,
> VP


There was a recent post about these that I made a comment on, that's why I'm familiar with it, not a ton of feedback on it, but might be helpful. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/christopher-ward-hybrid-strap-5195821.html


----------



## JeepFeste (Dec 1, 2015)

VijayP said:


> I am looking for a rubber strap for my Omega AT skyfall (41.5) and came across CW hybrid straps.. any feedback?https://www.christopherward.com/20mm-hybrid
> 
> thanks,
> VP


There was a recent post about these that I made a comment on, that's why I'm familiar with it, not a ton of feedback on it, but might be helpful. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/christopher-ward-hybrid-strap-5195821.html


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks JeepFeste.. this is helpful.



JeepFeste said:


> There was a recent post about these that I made a comment on, that's why I'm familiar with it, not a ton of feedback on it, but might be helpful.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/christopher-ward-hybrid-strap-5195821.html


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Update - order this hybrid in black color... will let you know once I receive it


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Sorry for the revive. This thread popped up when I started googling about the hybrid straps. 

Did you ever get the strap?

And if so, it’s been exactly 2 years now - how has it held up?


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

I don’t wear the tide strap often, that thing is unfriggincomfortable…


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

I bought it and occasionally use the CW hybrid. Hybrid strap is good however, I went back to OEM bracelet after a few days. Somehow the bracelet seems more comfortable and any other option (I don't like the nato as well, including omega's)


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

There were two CW hybrids. Version 1 was thicker and stiffer. Version 2 thinner and more supple. If yours was 2 years old it might be v1. 

I like FKM tropic straps in various colours. Inexpensive on eBay, indistinguishable from those on Watchgecko. Worth a try also.


----------

